# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Fanuc Corporation, Oshino-mura, Minamitsuru-gun, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fanuc Corporation

fanucamerica.com

collaborative robots

----------


## Airicist

Heavy duty robotic truck unload system offloads large automotive modules

Published on Aug 14, 2015




> Automotive transfer: "Part Transfer Robots - FANUC America"
> 
> The strongest of its kind in the industrial robotics market, FANUC’s M-2000iA Robot was designed to handle the heaviest of payloads while offering one-of-a-kind flexibility, longevity and unparalleled reliability.
> 
> In this demonstration of the M-2000iA robot’s capabilities, the M-2000iA/900L long arm model lifts sequenced palletized automotive seats from a delivery truck. This demonstrates the robot’s ability to lift and transfer parts directly from an automated semi-trailer into plant automation. The robot locates the trailer and product positions using FANUC iRVision 3DL, which compensates for trailer location and dimensional variations present in over the road semi-trailer processes. The robot proceeds to move the seats to an overhead conveyor and loads the conveyor with the seats. 
> 
> After loading the seats, the M-2000iA robot moves to an empty pallet conveyor and picks up the empty pallets. The robot transfers the empty pallets and loads them into the trailer, and the cycle repeats. In addition to being the highest payload industrial robot on the market with capability of handling up to 2300 kg, FANUC’s M-2000iA also boasts the longest reach, allowing this unique robot to perform the work of conventional cranes, hoists and shuttles to increase output and eliminate dangerous manual work.
> 
> Here we see a close up view of the orange clamp used to grip the pallet as it closes on the pallets in the trailer. Especially appreciated in the automotive industry, the heavy payload FANUC M-2000iA robot is capable of lifting a variety of delivered modules including dashboards, seats, front end modules, tire/wheel kits, powertrain, truck frames, and many more. It can load and unload these parts from trucks, semi-trailers, conveyors, automatic guided vehicles, dunnage racks, rail cars, shipping containers, and virtually any suitable factory automation.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Die Cast Tending System is Portable, Versatile and Compact - Durabotics

Published on Aug 21, 2015




> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Durabotics’ portable Die Cast Tending System uses the FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L long arm robot to complete a fully automated and extremely versatile solution for improved die casting process speed, reliability and throughput. The FANUC LR Mate robot in this Durabotics system automatically unloads and quenches die cast parts, sprues, gates and runners from a zinc die cast machine. The robot then places the parts into a trim die station, followed by deposit of excess material into a re-melt system.
> 
> The robot works within the cycle time of the Die Cast Machine. Once the cast is set and the die opens, ejector pins extend enough to unseat the part, but not enough for the part to fall from the mold. The FANUC robot moves to pick the part, complete with sprue and runner, and unloads it from the die press. Once the robot exits the die press area, die lube is sprayed and the die press closes. A die shield provides protection for the robot from the die spray. The robot quenches the part in a water basin, and then loads the part into a trim press, but holds onto the sprue. The trim press engages and good parts are automatically ejected down a chute or multiple chutes depending on the part configuration. Meanwhile the robot moves the sprue or runner to a chute for re-melting, and the process repeats.
> 
> This system’s very narrow footprint allows it to fit in between die cast machines. The system is highly portable – It is easily moved from one die cast station to another with a simple pallet jack or forklift. Additionally, it can be locked into customized docking stations placed at multiple die cast machine locations. This quick-lock docking station comes equipped with locating pins that assure repeatability. 
> 
> Designed with the customer’s needs in mind, this system from Durabotics is an ideal solution for automated die cast tending. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Durabotics and their full range of automated solutions, please visit http://www.durabotics.com.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 4, 2015




> Robotic spot welding: robot.fanucamerica.com/Products/Robots/spot-welding-robots.aspx
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator BOS Innovations was approached by a customer with a low volume specialty automotive parts application where multiple technologies were required. BOS was tasked with finding a cost effective way to integrate their industry leading fixtures, apply robotic spot welding, sealant, and stud welding, all within a compact workcell, which meant optimizing the number and flexibility of industrial robots. As a solution, BOS and FANUC America collaborated to design and integrate this robotic system, which includes the highly reliable and versatile FANUC R-2000iB robot. The system includes multiple tool changers and advanced harness management packages that maximize the required technologies and use of space.
> 
> There were constraints with the spot welding environment’s size and with the flexibility of the cable and harnesses for the applied technology. It was clear that automatic tool changing would be necessary, and that BOS would have to integrate a robot with the ideal reach and payload. The robot choice was obvious: FANUC’s R-2000iB/210F was the heavy duty machine with all the capabilities and options, including FANUC’s Dual Check Safety safe zoning control that was needed to achieve the BOS concept. Together, FANUC America’s capability in integrating spot welding systems and heavy duty cable harness packages, along with BOS’ design and simulation for the various technologies, allowed for achieving the best possible solution to this unique application.
> 
> To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator BOS Innovations, please visit https://bosautomation.ca.

----------


## Airicist

Advanced External Thread Grinder with Robotic Load/Unload - Drake Manufacturing

Published on Sep 11, 2015




> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Drake Manufacturing’s GS-TE External Thread Grinder System utilizes robotics from FANUC for automated part loading and unloading. This maximizes throughput speed while maintaining a lean, clean, ergonomic design and compact footprint for operation in a cell environment. 
> 
> Drake Manufacturing’s GS-TE provides precision thread grinding for a full range of threads, worms, ball screws, gages, and many other parts, all on one machine. In addition to utilizing FANUC’s LR Mate robot for machine loading and unloading, Drake’s GS-TE External Thread Grinder uses FANUC’s state of the art CNC for the most advanced, reliable machine control. FANUC’s CNC menus, combined with Drake PartSmart Programming Software gives the machine operator complete control over the machining process without the need for programming – just enter the workpiece parameters, and the menu-driven programs take it from there. Robot cycles are coordinated with the CNC programs, allowing for part changeover in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Linear motors on linear roller ways maximize acceleration and contouring capability with fewer mechanical parts for low maintenance operation. The machine is available with a full 180-degree FANUC CNC-controlled power helix and comes equipped with Drake Smart Form technology that automatically generates corrected wheel forms for helical path interference and off helix grinding. This conveyor system was designed and built by Drake to bring smooth, consistent and automatic part handling to virtually any grinding application with robotic handling of up to 10 part pallets.
> 
> With the GS-TE, Drake offers a highly reliable external thread grinder with unequaled product support to help manufacturers remain globally competitive for years to come. To learn more about Drake Manufacturing please visit https://drakemfg.com

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Cake Cutting & Tray Packing System - Smart Motion Robotics

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> Food handling robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Smart Motion Robotics developed this automated system to utilize a series of FANUC robots for fast and efficient cutting and tray packing of small cakes. With the help of these reliable FANUC M-10iA/10S short arm robots, 8,000 cakes can be cut and tray packed per hour by two systems.
> 
> Cakes enter the system hot out of the oven, traveling down a conveyor and passing through FANUC’s iRVision system, seen here as a red light. FANUC robots locate each cake using iRVision, then pick the cakes and place them onto a platform where the robot performs three cuts with a serrated knife to cut the cake into six slices. The cake is then picked and placed onto a second platform holding a plastic tray. Once in its tray, the cake is ejected to a reverse-direction conveyor, which feeds into a Flow Pack machine.
> 
> Smart Motion Robotics developed a custom de-nester that readies the next tray. There are two systems of eight robots in each system, which are operationally self-contained with a built-in 20% system failsafe. FANUC iRVision tracks the cakes and allocates them to each FANUC robot equally. Both systems combined are capable of processing over 8,000 cakes per hour. All of the tooling and system hardware was designed and built by Smart Motion Robotics. The robots even clean their own knives. The system is easy to maintain, and trays are fed into the de-nester from outside the cell. To learn more about this system and more from Smart Motion Robotics, please visit http://www.smartmotion.com.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Gantry Top Loader System Case Packs Food Product - Pearson Packaging Systems

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> Case Packing Food Product
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems developed this Gantry Top Load Case Packer – the GTL-UNI – to case pack bags of shredded cheese. This fast and reliable automated system is capable of top loading rigid, semi-rigid and flexible products, and is ideally-suited for retail ready or display cases.
> 
> Cases are hand fed onto the case infeed conveyor, while packages of shredded cheese are conveyed into the system by a continuously running infeed conveyor. FANUC iRVision locates and tracks the product as it moves into the robot pick area, and two FANUC LR Mate robots each pick individual packages and correct for skew based on data from the iRVision system. The product accumulates onto a speedline conveyor where they are picked and placed by the gantry. 
> 
> Two types of shredded cheese bag are handled in this system – saddle bag product and individual 1 lb. bags of product. The GTL-UNI is equipped with both horizontal and vertical packing capability to handle both types of bag. First, the 1 lb. individual bag product is directly loaded into each case horizontally. The gantry places the saddle bag product into a bucket for vertical loading. Once the vertical buckets are full of products, they rotate and release the product into their cases in vertical pack patterns. The predetermined number of cases is sequenced into position on the servo driven case conveyor on 18-inch centers. Placement into the case is fully programmable through the multiple axes of the robot. 
> 
> Pearson Packaging Systems’ GTL-UNI Gantry Top Load Case Packer utilizes FANUC robots to offer flexible and reliable case packing capabilities for a wide range of pack patterns and product handling solutions. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Pearson Packaging Systems and their full line of automated packaging solutions, please visit http://www.pearsonpkg.com.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-Robot Engine Cover Assembly System – TranTek Automation

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Engine cover assembly: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/assembly-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator TranTek Automation developed this fully automated multi-robotic solution for assembling cast aluminum engine covers. 
> 
> After an aluminum engine cover is loaded into the system and passes through a thread checking station, a FANUC M-710iC robot replaces it with a raw part and moves it to a laser marking station, then to a camera for reading the laser mark and grade mark. Next, the robot unloads the part to the first leak testing station. RTV silicone is dispensed onto the part at a FANUC LR Mate robot dispense station. The FANUC M-710iC picks the part and moves it to the next station where it places a steel baffle into the engine cover with its multi gripper, and the baffle is installed. After baffle installation the robot moves the part to a rivet forming station, and after that, a lubing station.
> 
> Engine sensors are manually loaded onto a conveyor that moves the sensors into the system. With it’s multi-pick gripper, a FANUC M-710iC robot is used to pick and install the engine sensors. After the sensors are all in place, the part moves to a FANUC M-10iA robot where the sensor bolts are torqued into place, and ball-stud and other senor bolts are also installed. A FANUC M-710iC robot again transfers the part to a final leak test. After passing the final leak test, the part is moved to a station where a FANUC M-20iA robot awaits to install mounting bolts. With the mounting bolts installed and error-proofed, the FANUC M-710iC places the finished part onto an unload table.
> 
> In addition to this custom automotive assembly system, TranTek Automation’s vast automated assembly experience encompasses a variety of industries including appliance, consumer products, and defense industries. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator TranTek Automation please visit http://trantekautomation.com .

----------


## Airicist

SecurFlow Down Bottle Removal System from Gebo Cermex Canada Inc.

Published on Oct 16, 2015




> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Gebo Cermex Canada Inc. has developed an innovative solution for automated down bottle retrieval and removal in SecurFlow™ (patent pending) - A robotic down bottle removal system.
> 
> Down bottles in the product flow on transport and accumulation conveyor are interrupting the process on the infeed of machines and are delaying production.
> 
> To alleviate this issue, Gebo-Cermex Canda Inc, developed SecurFlow™, which includes an invert-mounted FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7l long arm robot equipped with Gebo Cermex’s customized pick sensing bottle attachment gripping tool. The robot uses a high-performance laser detection system that identifies fallen bottles in the middle of product flow and signals the robot to remove a down bottle from the line. The FANUC robot grabs in a secure way and removes lying bottles from the conveyor just before they are fed in bulk to the machine. 
> 
> The system is compact, and can be easily integrated into 90% of standard bottling lines on any type of pressure free accumulation conveyor. The system also offers manufacturers 99.5% efficiency for speeds of up to 130 000 bottles/hour, reduced downtime and improved overall system efficiency. SecurFlow™ offers manufacturers a much-needed solution with a short return on investment compared to the cost of a completely re-engineered conveying system.
> 
> The entire robot picking process is in sync with the variable speed transport conveyor. The system with SecurFlow™ will detect and remove a wide range of same sized and weight bottles that are down as PET bottles, aluminum cans, aluminum bottles and laminated carton bottles, empty or full within the robot’s payload range. The picking action is guaranteed on single isolated bottles or simultaneously grouped bottles on the conveyor.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 23, 2015




> Robotic case palletizing
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator JAE Automation is a total robotic systems integrator, capable of pulling all areas of a plant together to form a cohesive and comprehensive automated plant system. This video highlights JAE Automation’s capabilities in palletizing and case conveying systems.
> 
> The system utilizes FANUC’s highly reliable, industry-leading palletizing robot – The FANUC M-410iC palletizer. In order to meet the needs of various speeds and payloads, this intelligent robot series comes in two models - the M-410iC/315 with 315kg payload, and the M-410iC/185 with 185kg payload seen in this system. 
> 
> Designed to meet the client’s specific needs, JAE Automation uses 3D modeling to develop the palletizing system before the system build. The system is first tested in a virtual environment, ensuring conformance. The FANUC M-410iC palletizing robot has an industry-leading work envelope, allowing for work with multiple pallets. This system features a touch screen HMI for ease of operation, an automated pallet transfer system, and a multi-use vacuum end of arm tool. The system receives cased material from four packaging lines; a case sorting conveyor system is utilized to move cases into the system. The FANUC M-410iC then palletizes the cases onto four individual pallets. The robot’s versatile vacuum end of arm tool design allows for complex pallet patterns and high pick rates. Finally, the automated pallet transfer system moves finished pallets to a stretch wrapper.
> 
> Let JAE Automation put their expertise to work for you. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator JAE Automation, visit https://www.jaeautomation.com

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Bin Picking with FANUC’s 3D Area Sensor - Motion Controls Robotics

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Motion Controls Robotics is keeping manufacturers competitive with quality robotics solutions. Robotic bin picking is commonly used in industries dealing with automotive stampings, molded plastics, or medical equipment for machine loading or assembly. Part bins can be large wire containers, small to large plastic totes, or even trays.
> This robot bin picking cell selects a random part from the bin placing it on a tray. The cell contains a FANUC M-10iA robot for bin picking and an LR Mate 200iD/4S short-arm robot for moving the parts from the tray to a fixture. The FANUC M-10iA robot uses a multi-gripper to move parts - the magnetic gripper distributes parts to improve the pick and the mechanical gripper picks mapped parts.
> This robot cell uses FANUC’s latest 3D Area Sensor to develop an image map to perfect the picking of parts. The FANUC 3D Area Scanner reimages every 3 missed picks to keep the process at the needed rate. Since these parts are randomly placed in the bin, the M-10iA robot picks the part and places it on the tray. The part is placed with the flange either up or down and the sensor on the end of the tray relays the information to the LR Mate. Then the LR Mate either rejects the part or accepts the part by placing it on the fixture.
> The processing of the part on the fixture may take longer than the bin picking. To accommodate for this, the M-10iA patiently waits for an open space on the part tray. Today, robotic automation systems are able to scan, plan, and pick parts that are within specification. With new innovations in robotics technology, random robotic bin picking has become an achievable application for a broad range of parts. To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Motion Controls Robotics, please visit https://motioncontrolsrobotics.com.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Centerless Grinding System with Robotic Machine Tending - Allways Precision, Inc.

Published on Nov 13, 2015




> Centerless grinder tending: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/machine-tending-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Allways Precision, Inc. specializes and is the industry leader in centerless grinders and complete centerless grinding solutions for customers’ production needs. 
> 
> This video features an Allways Precision, Inc. Re-Manufactured Cincinnati Model 220-8 Centerless Grinder integrated with a dual FANUC robotic machine tending solution for a complete turnkey multi-part grinding system. This system was custom designed by Allways Precision, Inc. to grind four parts at a time utilizing two FANUC LR Mate 200iD robots that work together to bring parts from a FIFO magazine tray system to the centerless grinder, and back again.
> 
> The first FANUC LR Mate robot is used for tray tending, offloading finished parts and loading new blank parts onto a palletized continuous conveyor which keeps a steady part flow through the system. The second FANUC LR Mate robot is used for machine tending. Picking up a row of four blank parts from a pallet, retrieving the finished set of ground parts and placing the four blanks onto the workblade. As the grind cycle starts the finished parts are gaged and placed on a pallet to return to the FIFO system.
> 
> This complete robotic turnkey system from FANUC America’s Authorized System Integrator Allways Precision, is a prime example of their full range of high precision centerless grinding solutions. Additionally, Allways Precision, Inc. has automation and robotic solutions for any industry.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC introduces two new robots in automotive body structure joining demonstration

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> Automotive joining: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/spot-welding-robots
> 
> FANUC America is proud to announce the release of two new robot models to its industry-leading line of industrial robots – the new high speed FANUC M-20iB/25 robot and the new heavy duty FANUC M-900iB/280 robot.
> 
> In this demonstration of these robot’s capabilities, the two new FANUC robot models work together in an automotive body structure joining application. First, the new FANUC M-20iB/25 quickly picks a reinforcement plate from a fixture. The robot uses FANUC iRVision to locate the part in its gripper, and then accurately places it on the inside of a fixtured automotive door panel. 
> 
> Next, the new heavy duty FANUC M-900iB/280 with 280 kg payload moves into position and simulates a flow form screw (or FFS) joining process on the plate and the door. This robot’s casting shape has been optimized to provide enhanced arm rigidity, compact size and heavy payload capacity for applications in aerospace, powertrain, engines, truck and bus frames, various castings, molded parts, glass, and building materials.
> 
> Once the FFS joining process is complete, the M-20iB/25 picks the plate from the door, places it back on the nest, and the process repeats. The new FANUC M-20iB/25 is a high-speed six-axis material handling robot with a 25 kg payload and 1853 mm reach. It offers a rigid and compact design with sealed structure, rated IP67 for work in harsh work environments. It includes a rear or bottom exit for cables, and a 21% increase in axis speed compared to the previous model.

----------


## Airicist

New FANUC Arc Welding Robot with Extra Long Arm Welds A Boiler Tube

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> Boiler tube arc welding: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/arc-welding-robots
> 
> Adding on to the industry’s most extensive line of industrial robots for arc welding, FANUC America is proud to introduce the new FANUC ARC Mate 100iC/8L long arm arc welding robot.
> 
> In this demonstration of the robot’s capabilities, the new FANUC ARC Mate 100iC/8L uses a FANUC iRVision camera to locate the orientation of a tube boiler. After locating the weld points, the robot moves into position to simulate welding the boiler. This tube boiler is held in place and moved by a two-axis positioner. The robot and the positioner work in coordinated motion as the robot simulates the weld. 
> 
> The FANUC ARC Mate 100iC/8L is designed to help manufacturers boost production time while lowering energy costs. It offers a 2,028 mm reach, 8 kg payload, and an enhanced motor and servo system to shorten cycle times, which improves productivity. Compared to its previous model, this new robot offers a 30% reduction in power consumption and is 40% lighter. The ARC Mate 100iC/8L’s long reach and slim arm allow it to easily weld large parts, even in small workspaces. In addition, the robot’s excellent motion range with the industry’s best reach and stroke ratio ease part placement and accessibility.
> 
> After welding is completed, the robot performs a series of coordinated movements, and the cycle repeats.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic System for Inspection & Assembly of Plastic Parts - Palladium Control Systems

Published on Dec 6, 2015




> Plastics assembly system: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/assembly-robots
> 
> Based in Houston, Texas, FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Palladium Control Systems developed this robotic system for inspection and assembly of plastic injection molded parts. The system utilizes two different robot models from FANUC. First, FANUC’s high-speed M-1iA/0.5A six-axis Delta-style Robot is used for its precise pick and place capabilities. The system also uses the versatile and compact FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot for assembly of the parts.
> 
> The system process starts with an inspection of a plastic injection molded part using FANUC iRVision 2D Error Proofing. After inspection, the tabs move down a parts feeder. The FANUC M-1iA/0.5A robot uses a 2D camera and vision guidance to pick the part off of the parts feeder, and feeds it to the FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot for assembly. The FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot assembles the molded part by inserting each plastic tab into its place in the part.
> 
> This system can handle a total of three different plastic injection molded parts. Through excellent engineering and the use of these two high-speed industrial robots from FANUC, Palladium was able to achieve cycle times of approximately 15 seconds. 
> 
> To learn more about FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Palladium Control Systems and their full range of capabilities, please visit https://www.palladiumrobotics.com.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Hardfacing System Uses Fixtureless Arc Welding Robots to Hardface Auger Teeth

Published on Dec 18, 2015




> Robotic hardfacing: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/arc-welding-robots
> 
> Augers used for digging and drilling have teeth that help the auger break into the ground. These teeth do a majority of the cutting and thus, some manufacturers will hardface the teeth to extend their life.
> 
> The system seen here demonstrates how manufacturers can utilize robotic automation to perform the arc welding and inspection processes necessary for hardfacing. In the system, a FANUC LR Mate 200iD/7L long-arm robot is used to pick one tooth at a time from a bin of randomly located auger teeth, using FANUC’s latest high definition 3DA/1300 Area Sensor. Once a part is located and picked from the bin, the LR Mate presents the tooth to a FANUC iRVision camera to determine the tooth’s orientation. If the tooth needs to be re-gripped, the LR Mate will place it into a re-grip station before presenting it to the arc welding robot for hardfacing. During the re-grip, the ARC Mate 100iC/12 arc welding robot performs self-tip inspection using FANUC iRTorchmate weld tip inspection.
> 
> After re-gripping the tooth, the LR Mate presents the auger tooth to the FANUC ARC Mate 100iC/12 robot for hardfacing. This system is unique in that it utilizes fixtureless welding - the LR Mate and ARC Mate move in coordinated motion to perform the hardfacing weld. Fixtureless welding is a simple setup that allows for flexible positioning as well as quick changeover of parts. Now we see the weld cycle run as a live weld. Fixtureless welding from FANUC America is a cost effective solution versus traditional fixed welding, reducing floor space by eliminating the need for dedicated floor-mounted tooling.
> 
> After welding, the LR Mate performs post-process inspection to validate the hardfacing. If the inspection fails, the robot will apply additional weld material and inspect again. If the inspection passes, the LR Mate 200iD/7L will place the finished part into a bin below the pick rack.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic System for Cleaning & Inspecting Machined Automotive Parts - Compass Automation

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Machined part handling/inspection: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/machine-tending-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Compass Automation designed, built, and installed a custom machine tending and inspection system for a customer supplying automotive parts at a cycle time of two parts every 17 seconds. The system consists of a manually loaded bowl feeder, which presents parts to a FANUC’s versatile and compact LR Mate 200iD robot with a dual gripper tool. The two parts are then brought to a servo driven dual brush station, where the center bore of each part is cleared of machining chips. Next the parts are delivered to an Engis honing machine. Finished parts are taken from the Engis machine by the FANUC LR Mate robot and dunked into a cleaning tank before being placed on dual Heidenhain air gages. The center bore of the parts is inspected with two servo-mounted grippers, mounted to a linear actuator. Once the inspection is complete, the parts are pulled off the air gage and sorted into bins by a six cavity linear actuator and two reject chutes.This Compass Automation system made it possible for the end user to meet the standards set by their customer for inspection of the part at the required production rate. Compass Automation designs, develops and integrates custom automation systems that help manufacturers optimize their production.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Assembly System for Electrical Wire Harnesses - Clear Automation

Published on Feb 19, 2016




> Wire harness assembly: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/assembly-robots
> 
> Clear Automation developed this fully automated robotic assembly system for electrical wire harnesses; The system consists of four overhead-mounted FANUC LR Mate 200iD robots, a FANUC M-10iA robot, as well as custom winding, wire handling, and connecting mechanisms that produce six different harnesses ranging from 20 to 200 feet in length. It produces six electrical harness assemblies per minute. Some portions of the process are considered sensitive intellectual property and are not shown in this video.
> 
> An LR Mate 200iD robot picks new wire from the decoiler, clamps it into place in a winding head, and the machine winds the wire to the appropriate length as selected by the operator through the HMI. Once the appropriate length is coiled, the wire cutters snip the wire, and the LR Mate handles the end of the wire back into a clamp within the winding head so that the coil doesn’t unravel. One LR Mate is responsible for two turntables that include six coil winding heads. After the coils are wrapped in plastic, they are moved to the FANUC M-10iA robot. The FANUC M-10iA robot picks a coil and presents it to a heater.
> 
> As previously mentioned, the system handles six different lengths of wire assemblies. Therefore each pallet needs to be automatically adjusted to fit the proper coil size. To do this, a height sensor relays information to a servo, which sets the appropriate pallet height for each individual coil.
> 
> The pallets of coil move down a conveyor to two LR Mate 200iDs, designated for deploying inner and outer wire ends. The wire ends will eventually be cut to length, stripped of insulation, straightened, and inserted into connectors.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robotic lathe machine loading & inspection system - Compass Automation

Published on Mar 11, 2016




> Lathe machine tending: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/machine-tending-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Compass Automation designed and built these two identical machine tending and inspection systems for Axly Machining, part of the Gemini Group. Before the process was implemented with automation, it was very time consuming and labor intensive, using two operators to run four machines while hand loading and unloading each part. The system now utilizes FANUC’s highly versatile M-710iC/50 robot – An industrial robot popular for a variety of applications including machine tending, packaging, assembly, and more. 
> 
> In addition to the FANUC robotic process for machine load, unload, and part transfer, Compass Automation added a high-level inspection system, effectively increasing value for Axly and their customers by guaranteeing top part quality.
> 
> Each system tends two lathes, transporting manually-loaded castings through a variety of machining, blow-off, and inspection processes, all through the highly reliable FANUC robot for handling of the parts. The system runs 18 distinct part variants. As part of its development, Compass Automation utilized their “Agile Development” methodology in the system’s mechanical design. The critical dimensions and inspection requirements were very challenging. Compass Automation iterated on multiple inspection designs and tooling as well as different technologies to perform the measurement. Ultimately, after development and implementation, these automation systems have already shown Axly a 30% increase in efficiency while ensuring that their customers receive 100% inspected quality parts.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Packaging System Packs Cooking Oil Jugs - StrongPoint Automation

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/picking-and-packing-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator StrongPoint Automation developed this automated packaging system to utilize FANUC’s highly reliable M-420iA robot for packaging jugs and bottles of cooking oil. 
> 
> The system seen here can handle a variety of different plastic jug and glass bottle formats – both rectangular and round – currently handling 12 different product types at rates of up to 144 jugs per minute. The FANUC robot picks rectangular jugs with a pneumatic gripper that has been machined to match the profile of the handle and the cap, while round jugs are picked using pneumatic bladders. Additionally, the system includes an automatic tool changer when different jug sizes are switched in and out of the system. This is based on a color-coding system.
> 
> This innovative robotic packaging solution from StrongPoint Automation, along with robotic automation from FANUC, increased the customer’s existing line speeds by 50% and increased the customer’s uptime by 30%. The FANUC M-420i Series industrial robot provides sophisticated motion control and consistent performance with high productivity.
> 
> StrongPoint Automation is a market leader in the design, development and manufacture of world-class robotic solutions and conveyor systems.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic snap ring groove deburring in less than 30 seconds - Redin Production Machine

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> Snap ring groove deburring: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/material-removal
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Redin Production Machine developed this snap ring groove deburring system using a FANUC LR Mate 200iD robot to automatically debur the parts in less than 30 seconds. 
> 
> The system starts as a proximity sensor alerts the FANUC LR Mate that a part is ready to enter the system. The FANUC robot picks the part and places it onto the collet. The collet clamps the part, and the spindle rotates. An air motor with deburring wheel starts and the FANUC robot moves into position to deburr the inner diameter of the part. The FANUC robot holds the deburring wheel in position for one revolution and disengages. The FANUC robot then positions the deburring wheel to the outside of the part on the outer diameter groove for one revolution. The spindle stops upon completion, and the finished part is unclamped, picked and then placed in front of a sensor on the exit side of the conveyor. This process repeats continually using a specialized deburring wheel, which can debur thousands of parts before needing to be replaced. 
> 
> This one-of-a-kind robotic deburring system is just one of many high-performance automation solutions developed by Redin Production Machine for their satisfied customers. To learn more about Redin Production Machine, please visit http://www.redinmachine.com.

----------


## Airicist

Setting up a new FANUC robot – Episode 1: unboxing your FANUC robot

Published on Apr 15, 2016




> In the FANUC New Robot Set-up Series of videos we’re going to show you just how easy it is to setup a FANUC robot – Starting from the original unboxing, and continuing all the way to setting a working real-world application. 
> 
> In this episode, we’ll cover the unboxing procedure, what to expect, and things to remember to make your setup experience smooth sailing.

----------


## Airicist

FANUC Innovative System of the Year 2016: Encore Automation Robotic Aircraft Prep & Paint Solutions

Published on May 6, 2016




> FANUC America Innovative System of the Year 2016 Winner - Encore Automation: http://www.encoreautomation.com
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Encore Automation specializes in custom automated surface prep and painting systems. Encore’s systems often address processes that have historically been very difficult to perform with manual labor. Encore overcame these challenges, and was recently awarded FANUC America’s Innovative System of the Year Award for their robotic system developments in aircraft processing.
> 
> In this first example, Encore Automation demonstrates the robot simulation they created for a full up airframe executive jet paint and finish solution. Encore used FANUC PaintPRO offline programming software to create and validate the path prior to any production thereby simplifying the teaching and mitigating the risks for collision or singularities. This system utilizes two FANUC P-250iA/15 paint robots with coordinated aux axis motion and on-board paint fluid delivery systems. Encore’s automated painting systems provide more throughput, better appearance, more uniform coatings, reduced weight which correlates to fuel savings, and significant savings in paint material usage and labor reductions.
> 
> In this second example, Encore utilizes two FANUC M-710iC/45 robots with coordinated aux axes to perform surface prep applications, including sanding, scrubbing, rinsing and chemical wash to a commercial aircraft fuselage. The automated prep systems provide improved consistency, consistent sanding, significant reduction in abrasive material utilization, and a safer work environment by eliminating dangerous work for humans.
> 
> Next we have a system utilizing two FANUC P-250iB/15 robots with coordinated aux axis motion to paint an entire executive jet during the production of the aircraft. This system includes on-board paint fluid delivery systems capable of painting in multiple colors to match the paint design requirements.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Multi-line Robotic Roll and Case Palletizer - Motion Controls Robotics

Published on May 13, 2016




> Roll and case palletizing: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/palletizing-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Motion Controls Robotics designed this multi-product, multi-line robotic palletizing system with the flexibility to palletize both rolls and cases. The custom designed robot end of arm tool can pick and palletize rolls, cases, pallets, and add tier sheets & caps.
> 
> This palletizing system is engineered around a FANUC M-410iB robot, designed for high speed and heavy payload palletizing. The system contains racks for tier sheets, caps, and pallets all inside a perimeter safety fence. Two infeed conveyors bring rolls or cases to be palletized using the same end of arm tooling.
> 
> Rolls being placed in a case for delivery enter the infeed conveyor for the case packing line. A Combi case packer erects a case, packs the case with rolls, and tapes the case. These finished cases enter on a separate conveyor line into the palletizer. Both the cases and the rolls are palletized on the same outbound conveyor. A label is applied to each case. The FANUC M-410iB robot places the case “label out” on the pallet. This system is designed to palletize 2 full cases per minute.
> 
> The type of product being palletized can be quickly selected on the system HMI terminal to allow rapid changeover of the palletizing cell. Rolls to be palletized without a case come down an infeed conveyor where the FANUC M-410iB robot picks and places the roll onto the pallet. There are a variety of roll diameters and pallet patterns. The roll palletizing system has a throughput of 8 rolls per minute.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Robotic screw feed & torquing system for fighter jet antenna assemblies - Compass Automation

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Fighter jet antenna assembly: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/assembly-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Compass Automation developed this automated system to utilize a FANUC M-20iA robot for picking and torqueing thousands of screws into an antenna assembly. Compass Automation developed the highly customized system for a defense contractor. These antenna assemblies are upgrade components for older generation fighter jets.
> 
> Four different screw types are bowl-fed into the system then picked by the FANUC M-20iA robot. An operator places the cart into the work cell with the assemblies in place. The FANUC robot uses a vision camera to verify that the assemblies match up correctly with what was input through the HMI. The FANUC robot then proceeds to torque the screws. After one presentation is finished, the operator will remove the cart, add the next assembly to the cart, return it to the work cell, and the system proceeds with the next presentation. After a number of these presentations, the antenna assembly will be completed and the process repeats with the next part. 
> 
> In addition to the FANUC M-20iA robot, the system utilizes Desoutter’s new ERXS 50 Torque Driver to drive the screws. The system presented a major challenge – the robot would have to perform several different operations, identifying multiple screw and surface types. Compass Automation overcame these challenges, custom engineering the system to be able to pick up on every different hole, hole finish that may be surrounding it; screw type and screw finish all at the same time. Additionally, Compass Automation developed the system to be fully integrated into their customers’ supervisory control and data acquisition system, allowing for every torque value to be sent back to a server that logs the data. This allows an incredible amount of statistical process control that was not available through the previous manual process.
> 
> Compass Automation used their innovative Agile Machine Development methodology to design the system, allowing Compass to verify that all of the process techniques – including accurate torqueing and vision – would work well in advance of the actual manufacturing and assembly of the machine.

----------


## Airicist

Fanuc - The world’s strongest robot
June 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Dispensing System for Caulking & Seam Sealing Buckets, Tubs & More - Durabotics

Published on Jun 24, 2016




> Adhesive dispensing: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/manufacturing-applications/painting-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator Durabotics developed this automated system to dispense adhesive onto the seams of buckets and tubs. This extremely flexible and compact system can handle 11 different bucket sizes ranging from 2 quarts to 17 gallons, from 6 inches to 24 inches in diameter, and from 5 to 12 inches in height. Production rates range from 5 buckets per minute for larger bucket sizes to 12 buckets per minute for smaller buckets. 
> 
> To do this, Durabotics’ system utilizes FANUC’s six-axis LR Mate 200iD/7L long arm robot, the all-around perfect choice for nearly any job that requires an ultra fast and flexible robotic solution. Buckets are placed on an adjustable infeed conveyor and fed to the FANUC LR Mate robot. Each bucket reaches a flat belt staging conveyor in the robot adhesive dispense area where the FANUC LR Mate applies adhesive to the bucket seams. 
> 
> It successfully accomplishes the precise adhesive bead application through the use of an automatic bucket-centering device with vision system. The vision system uses a high-resolution 5-megapixel camera and special lighting to locate the bucket, find the seams, and provide the seam coordinates and center ring seal to the FANUC robot. Then a black light and Graco’s PCF Dispense Controls coordinate with the vision system to verify that the dispense was successful after adhesive is applied. Graco’s PCF Adhesive Dispense System consists of a pumping system, controller, nozzle and feedback. Once a bucket is complete, a pneumatically actuated device pushes the bucket to an outfeed conveyor out of the system. 
> 
> This system’s highly advanced vision system, solves the difficult problem of finding and distinguishing seams in highly reflective objects, where it can be difficult to distinguish between seams and die marks made from the forming process.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

4 Delta Robots Pick & Pack Food Pouches in Automated Top Load Cartoner - StrongPoint Automation

Published on Jul 28, 2016




> Food pouch pick and pack: fanucamerica.com/industrial-solutions/industries-we-serve/food-grade-robots-and-beverage-robots
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator StrongPoint Automation is a market leader in the design, development and manufacture of world-class robotic solutions and conveyor systems.
> 
> StrongPoint Automation’s top load Cartoner features four FANUC M-2iA/3SL delta-style robots complete with an integrated FANUC iRVision system.  The system is capable of packaging up to 400 pouches per minute in both horizontal and vertical formats.  The FANUC M-2iA robot’s end of arm tools feature PIAB vacuum generators complete with custom-machined profiles, ensuring product stability throughout the pick and place cycle.  The FANUC iRVision system features a backlight light array and camera filters, ensuring accurate product tracking regardless of packaging finish or graphics. The StrongPoint Automation system features a servo-driven metering system to introduce cartons into the packaging stream.  Interchangeable belt profiles allow for packing of 2x2 horizontal and bulk club formats.  Line balancing ensures that cartons are fully packed prior to cell discharge.
> 
> When vertical cartoning is required, a matrix of FANUC M-2iA robots is used to sort and orient the pouches for introduction into dual product collators.  Each vertical collator is driven from dual Allen Bradley Stratix Series servo motors to allow for random product instruction and presentation to a FANUC M-20iA robot used for vertical packing.  The FANUC M-20iA robot picks 24 pouches simultaneously and places them into vertical cartons using an integrated line tracking algorithm.  Vertical cartons are erected, packed and sealed prior to discharge from the StrongPoint Automation Cartoner.
> 
> FANUC America Authorized System Integrator StrongPoint Automation is at the leading edge of automation. To learn more please visit https://www.strongpointautomation.com.

----------

